# BRR Invaded!!



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I turn my back for 5 minutes and the BRR gets invaded from the West


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

That last part shows a surprisingly long train. I think your layout is 100% complete with no additional work needed. Sit back and sip the iced tea.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 31 Aug 2010 11:46 AM 
That last part shows a surprisingly long train. I think your layout is 100% complete with no additional work needed. Sit back and sip the iced tea.  

I followed the advice of you guys here and took a long time preping the base for the road bed to make sure it was level and very sturdy. 
The other part that makes everything possible are the Train-Li switches and DCC switch motors. They have been perfect with no real issues of any kind so far. 

It makes it a lot more fun when the hardest thing I have to do is decide what type of train I feel like running.









Ron


----------

